# BBC Drama - "The Last Post"



## FSTO (2 Jan 2019)

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt5133742/

Now on the CBC streaming site.

Watched the first episode today. Not sure why I watch TV military dramas, they only seem to raise my blood pressure because of the absurdity of it all.

My question: 
Why do the Red Caps have a base all to themselves?


----------



## MarkOttawa (2 Jan 2019)

Lots on Yemen and Oman in very interesting book by James Barr about rivalry, overt and clandestine, during and after World War II: "Lords of the Desert: Britain's Struggle with America to Dominate the Middle East" https://www.theguardian.com/books/2018/aug/28/lords-of-the-desert-britain-struggle-america-dominate-middle-east-james-barr-review 







And see what plane did quite a bit of bombing:



> ...Tactical bombing tasks...normally carried out over the rugged Jebel Akhdar in northern Oman with Shackletons carrying up to 12 1,000lb bombs.
> https://www.thegrowler.org.uk/avroshackleton



Mark
Ottawa


----------

